# LAST PICK of the litter.....UPDATE



## Maxnmurph (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello everyone! I received my Henry from Dichi Goldens in Wisconsin on June 8th of 2012. He is now 10 months old. Our Henry was last pick of the litter. At first, I was a bit hesitant about this, but the minute I saw him...I knew he was special. He was a very calm puppy. Absolutely no chewing, messing in the house, or nipping. Not a barker at all. My Henry is so intelligent. Achieved his star puppy award at five months. Passed his Canine Good Citizen test at the age of 7 months. On his first birthday this coming April he will achieving his Therapy Dog Certification. He is beautiful, smart, loving and CALM CALM CALM. Perfect Therapy Dog material. We visit our "Bass Pro Shop" for practice. Strangers hug him, children are drawn to him, and seniors tend to cry on him. Everywhere we go, strangers comment on Henry's beauty. And to think he was the so called "last pick". My point here, never be concerned about last pick....it is Gods plan. My Henry is exceptional, healthy and sent to me to try to make this world a better place. To try to take some pain away from those that are hurting. Last pick? Nope, the one that was MEANT for me


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So glad your boy is everything you want.

My Conner was the last in his litter. Nobody wanted him because he was so big. The breeder even put him on "clearance" to get him sold.

That clearance dog went on to earn a place in the Golden Retriever Club of America's Obedience Hall of Fame


----------



## Maxnmurph (Mar 14, 2012)

Jodie....how wonderful! What a wonderful accomplishment. For BOTH of you! "Clearance" too funny


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

That's wonderful! I would love to see some pictures of your special boy.


----------



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm so glad Henry has found such a wonderful home with you!!


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with not worrying about the last of the litter. There was only 2 left in the litter I got Lucy from. She's the most amazing dog I've ever seen. I don't know how she didn't get picked earlier.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Henry sounds like a wonderful boy, any pictures of him?


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Such wonderful news!  I always wonder about which puppy I will end up getting in the future.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

Your boy sounds like the perfect pup!
Would love to see a picture of him and please keep us updated on him.
You KNEW he was for you and HE WAS!
Like someone else said, both times we have chosen a Samoyed puppy, they were the last two left and both our GIZMO and SNOBEAR turned out to be the most wonderful dogs. I don't believe any should ever be called Last Pick!


----------



## Seneca (Oct 24, 2012)

My Bridge dog was the last of the litter and he was the best dog ever (IMO). It clearly was meant to be!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I know this is an OLD thread but...
Oriana was the "last pick" in her litter and I am SO HAPPY she is mine!!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Clyde Kadiddle Hopper was a last pick too! I almost didn't go to even look at him, as I had never had a male dog before. I would have missed out on one of the best dogs I've ever had!


----------



## KayBee (Oct 22, 2013)

My guy was also a "last pick." When I saw him I knew he was my dog. I firmly believe we always end up with the dogs that are meant for us.


----------

